# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος STEALTH 20

## kostas-23

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει, πως θα βεβαιωθώ αν φταίει το μοτερ η όχι, γιατί άλλαξα το mosfet τρανσίστορ και οταν έβαλα την πλακέτα,εδούλεψε ο διαδρομος 10 δευτερα περίπου και μετά έπεσε  η ασφάλεια .

----------

